# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Klonimi

## MEDEA

c'mendoni mbi klonimin ne pergjithesi, dhe mbi klonimin e njeriut ne vecanti? 
a jemi te gatshem te klonohemi?
a e lejon feja kete?
ku eshte diferenca midis sozieve, binjakeve dhe kloneve?
etj etj etj 

bota eshte ndare ne dy pole...ne lidhje me klonimin, gjysma jane pro e gjysma kunder.
PO SHQIPTARET C'MENDOJNE PER KLONIMIN????A JANE DAKORT?

----------


## ari32

Besoj se sado kohe te kaloj asnjehere njeriu nuk do jete gati qe te kete nje klon,se do jete vetem nje pasqyrim pa karakterin e vertet te origjnalit.
Feja nuk e lejon,besoj qe te gjitha fete dhe sektet nuk e perkrahin kete gje,me sa kame lexuar.

Dhe persa i perket ndryshimit midis binjakeve apo atyre qe na ngjajne,besoj se eshte i madh,se erdhen ne ekzistenz jo ne menyre artificiale.
Dhe une shqiptar jam,por ne kete mes kam shprehur mendimin tim,sigurisht dikush do ta perkrahi e dikush jo asnjeher nuk mund te dish nje opinion te sakte.

----------


## MEDEA

opinioni qe ke ti, eshte i yti, nuk eshte as i sakte as i gabuar, eshte vetem opinion, ashtu si i te gjitheve ne.

pastaj kuptohet qe kloni nuk ka karakterin e origjinalit, pasi karakterin e bejne rrethanat, menyra jote e jeteses e gjithcka qe te ndodh vetem ty e askujt tjeter. 

ne bote, shkenca ka arritur te krijoje njerez me pamje te njejete por besoj se sdo arrije kurre te krijoje njerez me karakter te njejte.

feja nuk i perkrah klonimet...pasi beson se eshte vetem Zoti ai qe duhet te krijoje njeriun...e jo shkenca!

----------


## baobabi

Medea mundet qe te me tregosh se si shkenca e krijon njeriun me anen klonimit?

----------


## MEDEA

po patjeter!

atehere...te gjithe e dime se veza dhe spermatozoidi jane te vetmet qeliza te trupit tone qe ka 1/2 e kromozomeve ne krahasim me qelizat e tjera te trupit (keto te fundit quhen shkencerisht autozome).
pra tek njeriu... nje qelize e trupit ka 46 kromozome, kurse qelizat seksuale kane vetem 23. ne menyre qe kur te bashkohen te japin numer normal (çift) kromozomesh=46.

te gjitha qelizat gjithashtu kane berthame...bashkimi i berthames se spermatozoidit me berthamen e vezes...kryen pikerisht formimin e zigotes...(individit te ri).

NE RASTIN E KLONIMIT...ME ANEN E NJE NDERHYRJEJE TE IMET, HIQET BERTHAMA APLOIDE E VEZES (DMTH BERTHAMA ME NUMER TEK KROMOZOMESH) DHE FUTET BERTHAMA E NJE QELIZE TE TRUPIT TE INDIVIDIT TE CILIN DUAM TE KLONOJME ( DMTH NJE BERTHAME ME NUMER CIFT KROMOZOMESH). 

ne kete rast spermatozoidi del jashte loje...dhe veza vazhdon ciklin jetesor te saj...derisa lind nje individ te njejte me ate te cilit i perkiste berthama diploide (me numer cift kromozomesh)... dmth femija nuk i ngjan as asaj qe kishte vezen.

me kaq me duket se do e kuptosh...po pate paqartesi me pyet serish.
bye
 :buzeqeshje: 
p.s. une jam e apasionuar me mjekesine dhe e kam studiuar shume...mund te me pyesesh cte duash ne lidhje me te.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## baobabi

Ku vajti postimi qe kisha bere ketu ?




> Planeti i Lezbikeve
> 
> Skenari
> 
> Ngjarjet zhvillohen ne planetin Toke ne vitin 2222.
> 
> Femrat nuk e shohin me te arsyeshme qe te kene burra.
> 
> Per kete aresye ato i eleminojne meshkujt duke mos u martuar me me ta dhe duke lindur vetem klone femra.
> ...

----------


## glaukus 001

Jo keq me fantazi fantastiko-shkencore baobab,  
megjithese nuk i dihet ... shpirti i amazonave del ndonjehere ne pah , por nuk besoj se kjo do jete zgjidhja e kenaqesise se vertete per femrat ... :)

-----
Une nuk marr shume vesh nga keto gjera por shoh se MEDEA qenka specialiste per gjenetike.
Fakti eshte se keto metodat e reja shkencore  po ndihmojne disa cifte per te patur femije apo per te rritur qeliza ( _stem cells_ ) qe do perdoren per te zevendesuar e kuruar persona me probleme te nderlikuara.
Ne fakt tani nuk mund te ndalet me kjo lloj teknologjie dhe nuk dihet se ku do te coje nje dite, aq me teper kur ka njerez te paskrupullt apo doktore qe jane kurioze te shohin se c' mrekullira mund te bejne. 
Tashme Amerika , Britania e shtete te tjere e kane ndaluar klonimin e njerzve , bazuar kjo edhe mbi parime morale pasi te klonosh do te thote te jesh si  Zoti - te krijosh jeten me duart e tua. Por ka edhe plot vende te tjera qe nuk i kane vene kufij kesaj aventure gjenetike. 
Biles para ca ditesh degjova se tashme  mund te zgjidhet edhe seksi i foshnjes qe kur pllenohet veza. Pra a e do djale a vajze ?!?

----------


## alvi

Jo mer baobab, nuk kthehemi ne atavizem jo, po do bohena si mercedesa 600, objekte luksi, ose do na rrisin, do na ushqejn si puna e muzatit, vetem per nderzim hihihi.
kush rri pret dhe 200 vjet thuj.

Ja nje faqe qe do ju jape informacion per klonimin ...

http://library.thinkquest.org/20015/text/howmake.html

----------


## ari32

Bababi postin tend e hoqa une doja te komunikoja ne privat per mos te dale nga tema.por nuk kisha mundesi,do te lutesha ti perbaheshe temes dhe jo te themi hitori se cfare do ndodhin per te ardhmen te respektojme hapsit e temes dhe bashkfolsin tone.
sigurisht qe kete kerkese ua drejtoj te gjithe pjesmarsve.

Ju faleminderit per mirkuptimin

----------


## MEDEA

ari32, per mua nuk ka problem mund te shkruajne cte duan!  :buzeqeshje:  rendesi ka te shkruajne. tek tema jote psh nuk i ke fshire ato budallalleqet qe kam thene une.  :buzeqeshje: 

fakti qe femrat mund te krijojne nje bote pa meshkuj eshte goxha inkurajues per feministet. megjithate nuk besoj se do jete e mundur....ose te pakten do duhen mijra vjet...per t'i bere lavazh truri mijera brezave....nuk eshte kollaj t'i bindesh femrat heteroseksuale...te nderrojne objektin e deshires te tyre.

flm glaukus  per komplimentin...gjenetika me pelqen shume vertet.
byeeeeeeeee

p.s. ah edhe dicka, nuk po thoni nqs jeni dakort me klonimin apo jo???? po thoni vetem ate qe mendon bota......

----------


## baobabi

Sic e vleresoj une postimi nuk ka dale nga tema dhe eshte bere me qellim qe ti japi pak fryme humori dhe larmishmerie diskutimit.

Per mua klonimi eshte problem i ngjashem me abortin dhe krijimi i individeve me kete lloj forme apo me cfaredo lloj forme tjeter do ti nenshtrohet te njejteve faktore si sociale ashtu edhe ligjore te shoqerise njerezore

Fakti qe eshte e mundur te prodhohen kopje te tilla nuk do te thote se do ja valojne sepse detyrimi perkundrejt ketyre individeve do te jete njelloj si me cdo individ tjeter keshtu qe edhe kjo si te tjerat do veje tek vendi qe i takon.

Diversiteti eshte tipari me i forte ne kete bote.

----------


## s0ni

Kurioziteti i njeriut eshte i  pa shuar.  Nuk do ndalojne shkenctaret deri sa ti arrijne qellimit te tyre.

----------


## baobabi

Pse cfare qellimi kane shkencetaret?

(Ne kontekstin e pohimit tend)

----------


## gunman

KLONET?--Ekonomi tregu ®

----------


## Albanian girl

Per klonin kam bere ne shkolle dhe sivjet qe futem ne universitet me kete deg do merrem.Jam marre me kete tem dhe kam lexuar gjera te ndryshme.Mendimi im pra eshte qe klonet duhet ti lejojm per te miren e njerezimit.Por dua te theksoj qe duhet te lejojm vetem klonet e kafsheve.Nje gje e tille do na jipte mundesin per te prodhuar ilace nga kafshet sidomos nga kafshet qe japin qumesh.Pra per njerezimin do te ishte nje dobi e vertet.Jam kundrazi mendimit per te prodhuer klonet e njerzeve se kjo do te thoshte fundin e botes.Atehere do zoteronte nje rrac dhe si pasoj do te kishte rracizmin.Klonet e njeriut do e perdornin ca te tjere per te bere nje ushtri te fuqishme,me karakteristika te zgjedhura me perpara.
Shkencetaret bejne klone kafshesh dhe kafsha e pare qe doli nka ky klonim ishte delja Dolly.
Por kush tha qe shkencetaret nuk kane bere klone njerezish?!Plot kane bere dhe shume i kane hedhur poshte sa per te bere ekseperimentat e tyre.Dhe sivjet doli ne shtyp nje gje e till kurse shkencetaret punojne rehat shume vjet.Bile ne Angli ne se nuk gabohem eshte lejuar me ligj kloni i organeve njerezore.Pasi prodhojn organet qe duan hedhin poshte foshnjet te sa po formuara.
Them se njeriu po nuk i provoi te gjitha gjerat nuk i mbushet mendja per keqesine qe mund te kene si pasoj veprimet e tij.Shume shpejt do te kemi klon njeriu!

----------


## baobabi

Paska dege per klonimin?

Ne Angli paska ligj per vrasjen e njerezve????!!!!

----------


## antitheos

Me jepni nje femije dhe une mund ta bej doktor mjek fizikant ose edhe hajn (hajdut)  ,mund ta bej edhe kriminel.
Duke u nisur nga kjo njeriu intelektin e krijon ne shoqeri.
Dy klone kurr nuk mund te mendojne njejte, por kjo arritje e shkences eshte me rendesi te madhe ndoshta zbulimi me i madh i njeriut .
une me gjith qejf kisha pase per ti sakrifikuar 100 klone te cilat do te dilnin me me "Gabime" se sa me miljona njerez qe vdesin nga semundjet gjenetike .

mendoj qe ky sakrifikim i tyre ia vlene kur dihet se me ane te ketyre eksperimenteve do te rritet  koha e jeteses se njeriut.

interesant do te jete kur ne dyqane do te mund te porosisim femije te klonuar duke i zgjedhur karakteristikat e tyre psh ineligjencen ,ngjyren syve etj

----------


## Albanian girl

Baobabi me fal per shprehjen.Desha te thosha qe do merremi dhe me kete,jo se eshte dege.Por une do bej specializimin ne gjenetike nqs gjithcka shkon mire.

----------


## peshkatari

Desha te di nese keto klonet do te kene nene dhe baba te vertete ne gjakun e tyre apo do te jene thjesht numer njerezish te pa shpirt dhe pa ndjenja njerzore nga te cilet do te kemi frike, sepse mund te jene mish per top per çdo Regjim Ushtarak kudo ne bote. 
  Te kuptohemi une nuk jam kundra asgjeje qe ben njerezimin te eci perpara por jam kundra atyre qe keto shpikje i perdorin kundra vete njerezve. Them qe njerezimi nuk eshte akoma ne ate stad ndergjegjie per te pritur kete realizim te mjekesise.

----------


## Albanian girl

Tani nje nene e nje babe do ta ken keto klonet por s'do te dihen kush jane.Sepse dhe ajo femer qe do ti mbaj ne bark deri sa ta lindi nuk eshte nena e vertete.

----------

